# Fancy Dress - American Themed



## battykat (Jan 10, 2006)

The fancy dress party is this Saturday and I havent gotan outfit yet!! The invite (American theme) says I could go as a cowgirl, show girl etc... Any more ideas?


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 10, 2006)

A sexy American soldier.
A hotty Native American.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 10, 2006)

las vegas showgirl!


----------



## battykat (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

you could go as an american flag!  blue with white stars and something that's red & white striped.


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

Sexy chicago-style gangster?


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I like the vegas thing.


----------

